# donde encontrar circuito transmisor y receptor?



## jvinu2000 (Jul 12, 2006)

podría alguien por favor decirme donde puedo encontrar un circuito transmisor y otro receptor de 315 mhz modulación ask con los integrados TXM-315LR Y RXM-315LR o alguna pagina donde los vendan ya ensamblados?
muchas gracias


----------



## zidaemon (Ago 3, 2006)

En mexico DF hay unos tx y Rx que estan en 434Mhz. modulado en ask. hecha un vistazo a http://www.electronicaestudio.com/rfestudio.htm donde hay precios y caracteristicas. Ojo, carito pero funcionan bien, y por cierto , el ht12 parece ser muy caro para lo que hace, es mejor un codificador/decodificador con pic. Espero te sea de utilidad


----------

